
Next Jump Acquires FlightCaster, The Flight Delay Prediction Engine - GVRV
http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/10/next-jump-acquires-flightcaster-the-flight-delay-prediction-engine/
======
grep
Congratulations!

How much? ;)

------
Tonnie
Who cares if it was acquired if the price isn't disclosed. Congrats anyway

